# Go-go Grandparent ride?



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

The hell is this? 
Just received this yesterday.

The ping:








Then the text:


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Seems pretty obvious, both Uber and Lyft have initiatives in place to help the Elderly, be glad they trusted you to do the trip.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

MercDuke said:


> Seems pretty obvious, both Uber and Lyft have initiatives in place to help the Elderly, be glad they trusted you to do the trip.


I don't mind helping people in need. I always offer to help elderly people with their bags or getting in and out of my car.

Just seemed odd a 3rd party is ordering for someone else.

I signed up for UberAssist passed the test and never heard back.

I don't mind doing this but it seems a little iffy. 
I went to the website of go go grandparent and they make it sound like the drivers are trained on how to deal with elderly or people in wheelchairs. Like UberAssist but no test or knowledge.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Iann said:


> I don't mind helping people in need. I always offer to help elderly people with their bags or getting in and out of my car.
> 
> Just seemed odd a 3rd party is ordering for someone else.
> 
> ...


And also... Go go grandparents marks up the price when you book rides through them. Another %(*%* middleman.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

GGG orders rides at a premium for people without smartphones, aka the elderly.

Not all are incapacitated.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Ill never accept a GGG ride.

Am i a dick?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I've done a couple GGG. Never really had a problem. One guy was a bit senile though and was talking about aliens landing near his home and staying there for a week. lol He was a nice guy though and no trouble otherwise.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I had a GGGP ride lately were the destination was never entered, the elderly man got in the car and was mad that I did not know were he was going because he had no clue, all he did know was he needed blood work done. So I got to spend the next twenty minutes calling his doctors office and waiting for the call back to tell me what he needed and where he should go. It's ok though I received my 6.00 bucks for my 40 minutes worth of work. Lol


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I've done a couple GGG. Never really had a problem. One guy was a bit senile though and was talking about aliens landing near his home and staying there for a week. lol He was a nice guy though and no trouble otherwise.


As soon as I hear the words "aliens" and "anal probe" that ride is OVER!!!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> As soon as I hear the words "aliens" and "anal probe" that ride is OVER!!!


What?! No no no...that means the ride's just getting _started_!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> What?! No no no...that means the ride's just getting _started_!


Who is the one riding? Is what I'd like to know. Or would it be a back and forth ride?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I rated my last GGG ride a 1 so wouldn't have to deal with them again! Pax pays a premium to GGG, Uber/Lyft gets a piece, I get squat! Pax often need extra help. Which is fine for regular rides, I just don't like yet another entity profiting off my efforts.

Further, I hate the smarmy text they send, "hey this riders old and may need extra help, if ya wanna be a db go ahead and cancel." Putting the onus on the driver to incur the cancellation hit so cavalierly really po's me! F these turds!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Putting the onus on the driver to incur the cancellation hit so cavalierly really po's me! F these turds!


Yeah it sucks but to be fair this isn't just GGG. I had some jerk recently ping me. About 2 minutes after the ping they call me and ask me to get cigarettes for them (they claim there is something wrong with their leg -- I don't believe it -- I also hear their girlfriend who was probably able bodied in the background). The store would have been down the street, heavy traffic, no tip, and maybe $5 for all of this. Oh and it is a huge multi building gated apartment complex. Not to mention they sounded like they were on hard drugs. I had to cancel and take the hit. I'm not being someone's personal butler for $5. Especially not to go get cigarettes. Of course they tried the "all the other drivers did it" line.

At least with the old folks they legitimately need the help. Yes we should be getting paid more. It'd be nice if, as a matter of policy, GGG always added a nominal tip in respect and recognition of this fact. Even a $2 tip would go far towards this in at least showing respect for our efforts.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

That definately deserves a cancel fee


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Don't know about now, but GoGo Grandparent's used to encourage "tipping not required".

For that reason alone , 100% of their requests will be ignored i I ever get any.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> Ill never accept a GGG ride.
> 
> Am i a &%[email protected]!*?


I decline because the person ordering the GGG ride won't be the one in the car.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Did a ride at 5:30 am, helped dude out his building, put his walker in the trunk. Drove him to dialysis in a wicked snow storm. Helped him out the car, got him his walker and safely in the building. Made 5.25 and got a 3 star rating. Was awesome...


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I have had similar rides from health insurance companies and other 3rd party entities. They always end poorly.
Yesterday had one from a 3rd party identified themselves as 'road runner'. I arrived, waited. Got a call from the company giving me all these extra directions and steps to contact the pax off-app. I told the guy it's not my responsibility to jump though these extra hoops if the pax is not ready - toes on the curb ready to go. He said he'd give the pax a call in 5 minutes if she's still not there (I had already waited 4). I cancelled when the timer was up - I called but got an automated message from the 3rd party.

BEST PART?

Lyft didn't pay the cancel fee even though I arrived on time, waited 5 minutes, and called before cancelling.
Contacted support, and it was a 'glitch'. Sure it was.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

They charge the rider an additional $11.40 per hour in my area to order the Uber/Lyft for a senior.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

[QUOTE="thatridesharegirl, post:
BEST PART?
Lyft didn't pay the cancel fee even though I arrived on time, waited 5 minutes, and called before cancelling.
Contacted support, and it was a 'glitch'. Sure it was.[/QUOTE]

Lyft rarely pays me cancellation fees. I gave up on it long time ago when I realized that it will take me extra 20mins plus to call them and even then they claim they cant credit me right away and will need to wait til next pay period aka they want me to forget about it.

Never understood why ppl think Lyft is better or more honest than Uber, when in fact they're 2 peas in a pod.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> [QUOTE="thatridesharegirl, post:
> BEST PART?
> Lyft didn't pay the cancel fee even though I arrived on time, waited 5 minutes, and called before cancelling.
> Contacted support, and it was a 'glitch'. Sure it was.
> ...


I did Lyft for 3 weeks. wanted it to be a month long trial; but all the asshatery I received from them (between support and a majority of my pax claimed they were kicked off of uber) and their pax (let alone the much smaller user base; read income) I switched back to uber and haven't looked back.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I have had similar rides from health insurance companies and other 3rd party entities. They always end poorly.
> Yesterday had one from a 3rd party identified themselves as 'road runner'. I arrived, waited. Got a call from the company giving me all these extra directions and steps to contact the pax off-app. I told the guy it's not my responsibility to jump though these extra hoops if the pax is not ready - toes on the curb ready to go. He said he'd give the pax a call in 5 minutes if she's still not there (I had already waited 4). I cancelled when the timer was up - I called but got an automated message from the 3rd party.
> 
> BEST PART?
> ...


These 'non-emergency medical' rides have 10 minutes per Lyft policy. Here's an excerpt from an email exchange that I had with Lyft Support:
__________________________________________________________________
*Lyft:*
No-show fees are processed automatically as long as the following requirements are met:

1) Tap to arrive within 0.3 miles of the pickup location
2) Call the passenger through the app
3) Wait 5 minutes (*10 minutes for non-emergency medical rides*)

Me:
So how will I know if my ride is a non-emergency medical ride? Will there be a designation on the ride offer? I read through the link you sent and it was silent on the issue and I have not received any training or guidance on "non-emergency medical rides".

Lyft:
In the case, there is a non-emergency medical ride you would be notified by the passenger, however, remember unless notified the regular wait time is 5 minutes.

Me:
Does Lyft have any tutorials or training available for this service?

Lyft: 
There is no tutorial available for this topic non-emergency medical rides are mostly doctor's appointments we do have an article you could read if interested in how to report an accident or a safety issue, you can check this link. 
__________________________________________________________________

So there you have it. Lyft has a newish service that has a 10 minute cancellation policy and not 5 minutes. No notification to drivers, no training, no communication until it's a problem. Just another reason not to accept 3rd party pings.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> These 'non-emergency medical' rides have 10 minutes per Lyft policy. Here's an excerpt from an email exchange that I had with Lyft Support:
> __________________________________________________________________
> *Lyft:*
> No-show fees are processed automatically as long as the following requirements are met:
> ...


So question. 
Does the timer change to ten minutes; or does the driver have to keep track of that if the pax contacts you


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> So question.
> Does the timer change to ten minutes; or does the driver have to keep track of that if the pax contacts you


I wish I knew. Lyft Support dropped that tidbit of knowledge on me while I was fighting with them over a different cancellation issue. I've never accepted a 3rd party ping.


----------

